# Where's the MTU setting on 802.11G Belkin Router?



## ddvmor

Hello,

I know I need to set the MTU setting on my router to 1400 and I know it's supposedly somewhere under WAN Settings on the router GUI. I've seen it before but now I can't find it ANYWHERE!!!

Can someone tell me where I can find it - take me through step by step... I really am a novice... 

Thanks!










I KNOW it should appear on this screen because it does on a friends - but it doesnt - please help? - thanks


----------



## jonnystead

Thats amazing! I have had EXACTLY the same problem - I could see the MTU setting and now I cant - someone said we have to use the PPPoE settings not PPPoA but I have changed back to PPPoE and still it does not appear!

If anyone knows the answer - please help!


----------



## sligo

Not familiar with Belkin but go over to DSL Reports--go to their tests page---run the tests called Tweaks--they will show you your current MTU and give you a tool that automatically changes it if necessary.


----------



## ddvmor

Thanks for this but I just get a read time out on the display - it maybe because of the problems Im having - if anyone out there knows how to get the MTU field back in the belkin router GUI I would love to know - Im sure this is the problem - please help?


----------



## jonnystead

You are having that problem due to ANY program online wanting to use your internet settings to access the net - as your MTU needs changing to 1400 for IE6 you wont be able to access this - 

Here what to do though

Download TCPOptimizer it shows up on google and you can download it from AOL because its an Exe.

Run it and in the custom settings you can change the MTU to 1400

The Belkin guys say their router doesnt support 1400 but it DOES dont listen to them - they dont really know their own gear - I had this problem now Im sorted !!!!


----------



## ddvmor

Thanks JS. This has sorted my problem. You are, indeed, The Man!

It does raise another question, though.... If AOL say thay don't operate over 1400 and Belkin say they don't operate below 1457 (or whatever it was), why did the guy in PC World say that the two would be fine together? Duh.


----------



## petercon

I have just got one of my clients to set there MTU to 1400 from 1454.
It's under Connection Type, then hit the next button.

Enter the MTU value 1400 and then apply settings


----------

